# 2000 ALTIMA AIR BAG LIGHT BLINKING



## denizyilmaz (Sep 13, 2008)

Hey guys my Altima's air bag light is blinking.
Everybody is talking about some reset instructions. If anybody knows one please let me know.
Thanks.....


----------

